# Siemens 3RT20 direkt an SPS Ausgang



## elmoklemme (21 Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir zufällig jemand sagen bis zu welcher Leistung/Baugröße man Siemens Schütze 3RT20 direkt an einem Standard SPS-Ausgang 0,5A betreiben kann.
Bzw. wo steht das? Hab nun schon diverse PDF-Handbücher danach durchsucht...

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## shrimps (21 Juni 2017)

Hmm,
Steht doch sehr detailliert im PDF drin , z.bsp 5,6w 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## shrimps (21 Juni 2017)

Anbei Screenshot
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## xxJohnxx (21 Juni 2017)

In den jeweiligen Produktdatenblättern ist die Anzieh- bzw. Halteleistung des Steuerstromkreises angegeben.

In diesem Datenblatt befinden sich die Daten am Anfang der dritten Seite: 

https://mall.industry.siemens.com/t...<caller>Mall</caller></pdf_generator_control>


Bei 24Volt entsprechen 0,5Amper 12Watt. 

Theoretisch kannst du also einen Schütz bis 12W Anzieh- und Halteleistung verwenden. 

Meiner Meinung nach macht es allerdings Sinn Koppelrelais zu verwenden, vorallem sobald du mehrere Schütze schalten möchtest.


----------



## elmoklemme (21 Juni 2017)

Danke euch. Ich dachte vielleicht gibt es eine allgemeine Aussage, wie es sie für Eaton Schütze gibt.


----------



## Astranase (23 Juni 2017)

elmoklemme schrieb:


> Danke euch. Ich dachte vielleicht gibt es eine allgemeine Aussage, wie es sie für Eaton Schütze gibt.


Gibt es auch. S00 Schütze brauchen 3,3W. S0 ziehen 5,9W
So gilt das für alle Baugrössen.
Wie bei Eaton


----------



## postman78 (25 Juli 2017)

Aber aufgepasst! Ab der Baugröße S2 (3RT203x...) aufwärts haben die "normalen" Schütze eine Energiesparelektronik eingebaut. Diese sorgt dafür, dass der Schütz im angezogenen Zustand die Halte-Verlustleistung weiter reduziert. Der große Nachteil dabei: Einige F-Baugruppen zicken rum in Verbindung mit dieser Energiesparelektronik (Meldung "Kurzschluss").

In diesem Fall anstelle der "Standard"-, die "Koppelschütz"-Variante (3RT203x-3Kxx) einsetzen oder ein Relais zwischenschalten.


----------



## Astranase (25 Juli 2017)

postman78 schrieb:


> Aber aufgepasst! Ab der Baugröße S2 (3RT203x...) aufwärts haben die "normalen" Schütze eine Energiesparelektronik eingebaut. Diese sorgt dafür, dass der Schütz im angezogenen Zustand die Halte-Verlustleistung weiter reduziert. Der große Nachteil dabei: Einige F-Baugruppen zicken rum in Verbindung mit dieser Energiesparelektronik (Meldung "Kurzschluss").
> 
> In diesem Fall anstelle der "Standard"-, die "Koppelschütz"-Variante (3RT203x-3Kxx) einsetzen oder ein Relais zwischenschalten.


Hui! Ich plane gerade GENAU so einen Fall. Brauche aber HiKo's deshalb hatte ich keine Koppelschütze vorgesehen. Ausserdem haben die K- Schütze so lange Lieferzeit.
Meinst du ich kann das riskieren oder besser gleich auf K- Schütze umstricken?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Astranase (25 Juli 2017)

postman78 schrieb:


> Aber aufgepasst! Ab der Baugröße S2 (3RT203x...) aufwärts haben die "normalen" Schütze eine Energiesparelektronik eingebaut. Diese sorgt dafür, dass der Schütz im angezogenen Zustand die Halte-Verlustleistung weiter reduziert. Der große Nachteil dabei: Einige F-Baugruppen zicken rum in Verbindung mit dieser Energiesparelektronik (Meldung "Kurzschluss").
> 
> In diesem Fall anstelle der "Standard"-, die "Koppelschütz"-Variante (3RT203x-3Kxx) einsetzen oder ein Relais zwischenschalten.


Ist mir zu heikel, ich rüste um. Danke für den Tip [emoji57] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## postman78 (25 Juli 2017)

Hatte mit der ET200S 6ES7138-4FB04-0AB0 in Verbindung mit den damals nagelneuen 3RT203x ein großes Siemens-Gate beim Kunden.

Antwort des Siemens-Vertreters "Dafür gibt's ja auch unsere neuen Koppelschütze...". Nur waren diese zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht einmal in der Industry Mall :twisted:


----------



## martin2 (1 August 2017)

Der Vertriebler sagt damals bei der 3RT20-Vorstellung, dass durch die reduzierte Halteleistungsaufnahme jedoch der Peak im Anzugsstrom gestiegen ist und man damit die 0,5A Ausgänge auf Dauer killt. Man solle die 2A Ausgänge einsetzen.


----------



## postman78 (3 August 2017)

Betrifft das alle Baugrößen? Also auch die S00?

Ich stell mir das spannend vor, wenn die Schütze mit der Zeit altern und die Blechkern-Hälften nicht mehr so perfekt aufeinanderpassen...


----------



## Astranase (3 August 2017)

postman78 schrieb:


> Betrifft das alle Baugrößen? Also auch die S00?
> 
> Ich stell mir das spannend vor, wenn die Schütze mit der Zeit altern und die Blechkern-Hälften nicht mehr so perfekt aufeinanderpassen...


Unsinn!
Die S00 und S0 kannst du bedenkenlos an einen 0,5A Ausgang klemmen. 
Wer weiss was der Vertriebler geraucht hatte.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------

